# 'Most unfortunate names' revealed :-)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I know we had a thread some time ago about this, which was pretty good. This takes the biscuit though. Have a look at http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7909561.stm which refers to TheBabyWebsite (currently bust, probably due to half the world accessing it).

Hilarious. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

They didn't list 'Drew Peacock'.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

or Courtney Fish


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Honestly true - there was a Jenny Taylor at our college .....


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

What! No Richard Head :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My wife, who was a funeral director, had to arrange a funeral for a gentleman with above mentioned name. It was very difficult at the service where the priest kept referring to him as Dick 8O 8O 8O


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there used to be an antique dealer in Devon called Robin B*stard...

and I have met a Orpheus Fester :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

A neighbour of ours called their daughter Anais Lily ( say it quick ) :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Years ago I used to live next door to a young woman with the unusual name of Tannis...bad enough, but then she had to get married to dave Batt (gettit ??)...true !!!


Jenny


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

My nephew went to school with a Wayne Kerr. 8O 8O


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

My Wife has a friend called Lorri who married a Steve Driver, guess that makes her a Lorri driver :lol: and that is a true one! She has big problems trying to book anything over the phone.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ranks in the Army throw up some strange names such as Sergeant Sergeant, Major Major and even Sergeant Major Major. 
Whilst I was in, a chap called Cumber, got promoted to AQMS, and the proper way to address an AQMS is 'Q' so he ended up as Q Cumber. 

Pete 8)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh no my name is nearly Jenny Taylor and one letter saved from disaster Janet Naylor! I had never thought about that before shhhhh don't tell anyone. 8O 

Had a friend who was Sarah Mason - she married Alan Narey so became Sarah Narey which quickly got her Sarah Narey with a hairy mary- she divorced him and his name pdq.

Greenie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My Dads old mate Alf Tupper had a baby girl and called her Poppy.....

Poppy Tupper :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Sebastian Dangerfield who I worked many moons ago in Bombay (Mumbai)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

On Bulwark off Aden a new Lt. Commander joined and told the quartermaster and bosun's mate that although his name is spelt GASH (Navy term for refuse\rubbish) it is pronounced GAYSH.

Half an hour later there was a pipe. "Will Lt. Commander GASH please come to the quarterdeck".

GASH stormed on the the quarter deck and shouted, "I told you it is pronounced GAYSH. G A Y S H - GAYSH".

Another half hour passed and there was heard this pipe.

"The GAYSH barge is now in attendance on the port side".


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

I worked with two divers in the Dutch Sector called:

Ben De-wire
&
Hans Dat-do-dishes.

Seriously!!


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Pusser said:


> On Bulwark off Aden a new Lt. Commander joined and told the quartermaster and bosun's mate that although his name is spelt GASH (Navy term for refuse\rubbish) it is pronounced GAYSH.
> 
> Half an hour later there was a pipe. "Will Lt. Commander GASH please come to the quarterdeck".
> 
> ...


Swing that lamp pusser.......very guid


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Funny names*

As a teenager I had a grilfriend called Candy Floss!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Was at school with a guy called Andrew Looney. When his name was read out in assembly he was referred to as A Looney.

Boy did we laugh!!!!!!!1 :lol: :lol: :lol: poor kid.......

Just remembered another - Justin Case............honestly 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

My parents named the younger of my two sisters Merilyn. That's right with an 'e', not the usual 'a'. Of course it got her the nickname Merry. She's married twice but luckily neither husband had the surname Christmas.

We named our daughter Lisa Melody and thought nothing of it 'til an aged uncle visited and called out 'Where's Rent-a-Tune?' as he came through the door.

SDA


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I once got an email from "Kamil Fuker" and I checked it out on the company directory and it was legit!


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

There is a famous one that I couldn't possibly repeat here 

It's a note from a British Ambassador about a Turkish colleague, allegedly written in 1943 (and so supposedly became public under the 50 year rule).

Anyway - here's a link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archibald_Clark_Kerr,_1st_Baron_Inverchapel

cheers

Steve & Sue


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What about Starr Glisson - yes it's true she's my niece


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have another lamp to swing. In the Hawke intake 1961 at Ganges there were two boys from another mess and one was called Darling (can't remember if he had weird eyebrows) and the other Ducky.

They use to cause the Homophobic Instructers to go into apoleptic fits when they marched across the parade ground and shouted out to each other, "Hi Ducky", "'mornin' Darling".

Sometimes I wish I had those days back again when everything seemed honest and secure and everything was laid out and planned for me.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Back in Zimbabwe there was a girl born as Wild Rose.
Unfortunately for her she married a Mr. Bull.


----------

